# Husqvarna Model 51 chainsaw?



## joed

Does anyone know if Husqvarna ever made a model 51 chainsaw? There's a used one availabe to me. It has few hours on it. However, I would like to get some feedback on it regarding:
Engine Size
Weight
Performance and Reliability.

Also, when did Husqvarna stop making them?


----------



## lostone

11.4 pounds
51cc


----------



## chainsawworld

joed,
i have one here in the shop for sale. it seems to be a decent little saw. at 3.1 cubes i do not use it in the woods but we had it in the wood pile to see how it cut. marty


----------



## Tony Snyder

1991 thru 2001, 51cc


----------



## Newfie

Bailey's has them on their website for for $320, I think, with an extra chain. They got a container full even though it is out of production. They look like a decent firewood saw.


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

Good homeowner saw I suppose. Might last you w/average maintainence, 3 or 4 years. W/good maintainence, more than that. If you've got a deal on a used saw, I guess. Buy a 346 xp. Keep it sharp and clean.


----------



## HUSKYMAN

> _Originally posted by WOLF_RIVER_MIKE _
> *Good homeowner saw I suppose. Might last you w/average maintainence, 3 or 4 years. W/good maintainence, more than that. If you've got a deal on a used saw, I guess. Buy a 346 xp. Keep it sharp and clean. *



On the contrary the 51 is an excellent saw that will last an avg homeowner 10 yrs and an above avg 15yrs at least. A 51 will almost certainly outlive a 346 in the hands of Harry homeowner due to being a lower rpm and more general purpose saw instead of a high winding speedster. 

I would take a 51 over a 350 any day


----------



## daveb

> _Originally posted by HUSKYMAN _
> *
> 
> I would take a 51 over a 350 any day *



I agree with huskyman. When the 51 was in production, it was one of the best saws for the money they had. It won't hold a candle to the 351 though, but the 351 cost alot more also.


----------



## bbinbc

I have had mine for about 12 years, its a great little saw cut lots of wood with no problems. i reckon itw ill last me as long as I need a saw.


----------



## ezyelper

I've had two for 10 years and cut probably 80-100 cord with mine with no problems.Great saw and light weight as well


----------



## turnkey4099

Mine is a pawn shop find. Stamped as made in 1997 (just noticed that today). I bought it for limbing, trimming and small diameter bucking. Turned out that I use it for everything up till the log is around 16" diameter before swapping to my ?big? saw (MS310). One of the best saws I have owned. (Old, big homey, Homey 360 pro, Poulan 4000, Jonsey 625 and a couple of junkers way back).

Harry K


----------



## mattinky

Those 51s are real good saws


----------



## SawTroll

It is basically the same saw as the 55, but with a smaller engine.


----------



## rsscully

Had mine since 1996. Taken good care of it and just tuned it up for this coming season. Fired it up on the second pull. Runs great and has never let me down.


----------



## crashagn

Joed. I gots a 51. It was a great saw. New piston/rimgs put in when i bought it. All new guards, chain catcher, new clutch.. etc. It will run great and then the next day will stall out and no power. This started happneing last year i think or so. Saw mechanic checked it out cause i got tired of messin with it, he told me nuttin wrong with er. Iam tired of messin with it though, wouldnt mind a 359


----------



## toddstreeservic

a 51 was my first saw. I bought it used and used it for 10+ years --great saw!


----------



## extraspecialman

Crash,take the spark arrester screen out and throw it away.Also I once had a 51.Great little saw,somebody stole it,probably still cuttin wood for that ba$tard.


----------



## toddstreeservic

extraspecialman said:


> Crash,take the spark arrester screen out and throw it away.Also I once had a 51.Great little saw,somebody stole it,probably still cuttin wood for that ba$tard.




True that. Mine got clogged about 4 years into it and I just removed it and improved how the saw ran incredibly!


----------



## aokpops

great saw . if I only had one saw this would be it


----------



## Dahung1

The 51 is a great saw for all your needs exept the big stuff. I use mine 75% of the time and only pull the ProMac 700 out for the 16"-24" logs. I've had mine since 97' with no problems what so ever and she wears a 16" bar....perfect!!! I hate to part with her but I think she and the Mac are going down the road soon for a 359 or 357xp.  :jawdrop:


----------



## cord arrow

I've got one...installed a 55 kit from Baileys when it was time...great saw.

My favorite of all Huskys is a 50 Special...it's a 51cc as well I understand...

Both are muff-modded...I run narrow kerf 20s on these saws, 20's a good length for me while limbing.


----------



## willsaw4beer

Wow, this thread has been pulled from the grave a few times...


----------



## cord arrow

As have I.............


----------



## Mountain Cop

Well, to pull it from the grave again- I just got one for a great price... nuthin'. 

Father-in-law saw it bounce out of the back of a truck going down the road a few months ago. Truck never turned around to get it. It ran, so we cut wood with it for a few months. It stopped running and he didn't want to mess with it so he gave it to me today. Spark looks good when grounding plug to top of head, compression feels good. He left gas in it for a few months, so I imagine that the carb is in need of cleaning. The chain brake is broken, so I'll probably ebay a new / used one and slap it on. Has a 22" bar on it. I recall it running rather nicely with my 16" on it over the summer. Anyhow, throw advice at me if you wish. I'm pretty stoked about it. Price was right in any case.


----------



## SawTroll

willsaw4beer said:


> Wow, this thread has been pulled from the grave a few times...




Yes, but the 51 has been made until recently for some markets, maybe still is (in Brazil).


----------



## Brian VT

Dug up yet again...
I searched to see what it was after seeing this clean one for sale:
http://burlington.craigslist.org/for/1158246147.html
I've already got a 50cc saw but thanks for having the great info here.


----------



## crashagn

toddstreeservic said:


> True that. Mine got clogged about 4 years into it and I just removed it and improved how the saw ran incredibly!




Since were reviving old posts i did find out the issue with mine. I already took the spark aresster out and opened up the exhaust befroe i was having issues. I found a wore throttle linkage that was causing the issue. The little plastic thing that goes into the slot under the edge of the filter cover was popped out as well. New linkage and the saw is now a screamer. Running 20"bar and it works like a charm


----------



## Kenskip1

*Husky 51*

At this time all has been said. I purchased one used for $85. Wouldn't run said the owner. Well I found the gas line was cracked and replaced it. Like the other said,"This is now my Favorite saw!" I also have the 55 sitting right next to it in hopes that the two will procreate and produce an NE356XP, Ken


----------



## Kenskip1

*my 51*

This is my 51. Best saw that I own. Light weight,good power,easy start and all of this from a (Stihl man), Ken

Stihl 041
Husky 55
Husky 51
Stihl 028
Stihl 025


----------



## skizzo

Long-time lurker, first-time poster reviving this from the depths again, as it seems to be one of the definitive Husky 51 threads in the archives.

I've been kicking myself for quite some time for having sold my 026 a number of years ago when I stopped cutting firewood after we moved out of our old house. In any event, I'm now back in the market for homeowner use, and stopped by my long-time friendly Stihl/Husqvarna service dealer to see what used refurbs they may have for sale. 

Among others were two that got my attention, both priced at $250: a Stihl MS250 w/ 18" bar and a Husky 51 w/ 20" bar that has been thoroughly rebuilt w/ new piston, rings, etc. The Stihl has far better cosmetics, but the folks in the place considered the Husky to be the better saw. I know the place does good work, so am confident in their rebuild. I wouldn't pay that price for either in the general used market, but tuned-up and refurbed obviously helps.

Thoughts or suggestions? I've generally been a Stihl equipment user over the years, but can tell from this and other threads that folks like their 51s. Thanks.

Bill.


----------



## Ganz

I would take the 51 over the 250. The price seems little steep to me though. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Chris J.

skizzo said:


> ...
> Among others were two that got my attention, both priced at $250: a Stihl MS250 w/ 18" bar and a Husky 51 w/ 20" bar that has been thoroughly rebuilt w/ new piston, rings, etc. The Stihl has far better cosmetics, but the folks in the place considered the Husky to be the better saw. I know the place does good work, so am confident in their rebuild. I wouldn't pay that price for either in the general used market, but tuned-up and refurbed obviously helps.
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions? I've generally been a Stihl equipment user over the years, but can tell from this and other threads that folks like their 51s. Thanks.
> 
> Bill.





Ganz said:


> I would take the 51 over the 250. The price seems little steep to me though. Welcome to the site.



Plus one for overpriced. You can find barely-used 51s for $125.00-$175.00.


----------



## 4x4American

To pull this thread up from the grave again, how bout them husky 51's?


----------



## PowerMax

4x4American said:


> To pull this thread up from the grave again, how bout them husky 51's?



Great, great saws! I bought my 51 new back in 1991 and was my only saw for 20 years. Still running it today and the only thing I ever had to replace on it was the coil. I burn on average ~ 6 cords per year - heating my home and 24X40 shop. I like it so well, I picked up another 51 last summer off craigslist - it needed a piston & ring and now it runs great, too.

Here's a very recent picture of my original 1991 model:

View attachment 275201


----------



## kmcinms

*Just like a 51, this thread dies hard*

Mine is a '95, got it used a couple years old. Been running it ever since '97. My favorite saw. Never had a minutes trouble, still on factory p&c. Run 16" .325, 95% of the time. will throw a 20" on it on occasion.
Had the chance to run an 028 Super for a good bit today in oak wood. I like my 51 better. :msp_wink:


----------



## roundhead

kmcinms said:


> Mine is a '95, got it used a couple years old. Been running it ever since '97. My favorite saw. Never had a minutes trouble, still on factory p&c. Run 16" .325, 95% of the time. will throw a 20" on it on occasion.
> Had the chance to run an 028 Super for a good bit today in oak wood. I like my 51 better. :msp_wink:



this thread/post helped me to settle a question. "should I sell my Husqvarna 51 or Stihl 028 super?" the husqvarna is a little lighter and about the same power. Plus I will get more for the stihl. Don't need two 50cc saws


----------



## Idahokid

Interesting.I have a Husky 55 Rancher and an 028 super.I'm keeping the 55 because its lighter and can use it for everything.The 028 is a lot heavier.Which ever saw has the sharpest chain wins.I'm trading the 028 for a lightly used MS250. I also don't need two saws of the same size.The 028 parts are getting tougher to find compared to what I own.


----------



## cheeves

bbinbc said:


> I have had mine for about 12 years, its a great little saw cut lots of wood with no problems. i reckon itw ill last me as long as I need a saw.


One of my most reliable saws!! Will cut firewood all day! Use mine for a backup mainly now, but at one time was one of my main firewood saws!
Do a MM with a 16" bar and keep the chain sharp! Excellent firewood saw! Ported outstanding!!


----------



## Idahokid

There's a Husky 51 on local craigslist for $85.00. It has a black top.Does the color of the top mean anything?


----------



## jd2007

My dad has had a 51 for 10+ years & it's been a great saw. The carburetor just recently had to be cleaned & I serviced the engine as well & found out he had never serviced it before! He only uses it around the house or at hunt property so it only sees light use but it's always been reliable.


----------



## catbuster

I've got the 55, the higher CC bro to that saw. It works well. It's a pro saw that revs lower. That's it. It's as solid as any pro saw Husky makes. And I like it a lot. It currently is my saw I keep in my service truck. In my other service truck I have a 372XT. That might give you an idea of what I think of it. I run an 18" bar with .325 RSC on it.


----------



## SawTroll

catbuster said:


> I've got the 55, the higher CC bro to that saw. It works well. It's a pro saw that revs lower. That's it. It's as solid as any pro saw Husky makes. And I like it a lot. It currently is my saw I keep in my service truck. In my other service truck I have a 372XT. That might give you an idea of what I think of it.


 
Husky never regarded the 55 as a pro saw, even though it has a vertically split magnesium case, like the pro saws.


----------



## catbuster

SawTroll said:


> Husky never regarded the 55 as a pro saw, even though it has a vertically split magnesium case, like the pro saws.



That's my point. It's essentially a pro saw from the way it's built, but Husky never called it one. The big differences are the rubber anti-vibe mounts and how it revs and accelerates.


----------



## catbuster

SawTroll said:


> Husky never regarded the 55 as a pro saw, even though it has a vertically split magnesium case, like the pro saws.



That's my point. It's essentially a pro saw from the way it's built, but Husky never called it one. The big differences are the rubber anti-vibe mounts and how it revs and accelerates.


----------



## thomas41

Husky 51 is my favorite saw. I use one almost daily, and have another in a box under the bench for when this one is un repairable. I cut at least 6 cords of firewood a year, plus helping neighbors cleanup the dead timber on their properties. Great dependable saw, easily overhauled, parts are cheap and plentiful, pulls 20 inch chain with no problems at all. What more can you ask of a homeowner firewood saw?


----------



## Biggadam

I've owned a firewood buisness for 10 years and have a 1997 model 55 pre rancher and a 1992 model 51. Both saws have cut between 50 to 80 cords a winter for those 10 years with no problems. Regular maintenence and chains and bars once a winter. These two saws are ridiculously reliable and tough if used properly. I've never owned another saw that was as good as these two except for my 372xp can't go wrong with them. I won't ever buy another x torque sorry to say they are no where near as good as the old saws.


----------



## Biggadam

SawTroll said:


> Husky never regarded the 55 as a pro saw, even though it has a vertically split magnesium case, like the pro saws.


There just as good if you ask me. 50 to 80 cords a winter for 10 years and no huge problems except for maintence is say there awesome.


----------



## Biggadam

cord arrow said:


> I've got one...installed a 55 kit from Baileys when it was time...great saw.
> 
> My favorite of all Huskys is a 50 Special...it's a 51cc as well I understand...
> 
> Both are muff-modded...I run narrow kerf 20s on these saws, 20's a good length for me while limbing.


Dsm good saws


----------



## John Lyngdal

Dude... You're replying to a 2013 forum post.


----------



## Biggadam

John Lyngdal said:


> Dude... You're replying to a 2013 forum post.


AND


----------



## Biggadam

Dies that mean no one reads this or Kearns something from it.


----------



## KASH

I just read the whole thing.Great feed back info .
Kash


----------



## cranman1951

This thread has been around for sure.....I inherited a 55 when my best friend died five years ago and it was his go to saw since new. I tried it and it is a great saw for its size and ultra reliable. Since then I've bought or been given three 51's that have been toasted that I put 55 top ends on. I sold two and kept one to try, but now have more saws I want to try then wood to cut...LOL.


----------



## holeycow

Resurrection of old threads


----------



## southpaw

They made be old but they are new to me and others who never read them before , Husky 51 was the 1st saw that I ever bought and wish I never got rid of it.
Very dependable and capable little saw for sure.


----------



## ammoaddict

holeycow said:


> Resurrection of old threads



Let's keep it going a little longer. I just bought a rough looking 51 on ebay I haven't even unboxed it yet.


----------



## kmcinms

holeycow said:


> Resurrection of old threads





ammoaddict said:


> Let's keep it going a little longer. I just bought a rough looking 51 on ebay I haven't even unboxed it yet.


Hahaha! I replied to this thread in 2013, 11 years after it was started in 2002. Now here it is again 9 years later and my 51 is still running perfect on the factory top end, still looks mint. One of my favorite saws for sure. Just cut up two cords of oak with it a few weeks ago. Damn saw gonna outlive me. 

FWIW, I have a 55 that doesn't get used nearly as much as the 51. The 55 has a .375 chain, doesn't feel as good as the 51 with the .325 chain. Going to swap to a .325 on the 55 one day and compare them again, maybe this fall. Too hot to play chain saw games. 

My list to choose from, all Husky:
36
42
350
51
55
61 x2
365 special
365xt
272xp
372xp
288xp
The 350, or 51 get used the most. The 36 had proven itself to be a great little saw for 5 years until I got the 51, now I rarely use it. Bought it new in '92, first saw. 30 years later, that's my list. Not a professional, but I do a lot of storm clean up, and nuisance tree removal. So far no accidents, just long, hard satisfying days of wood cutting.


----------



## ammoaddict

kmcinms said:


> Hahaha! I replied to this thread in 2013, 11 years after it was started in 2002. Now here it is again 9 years later and my 51 is still running perfect on the factory top end, still looks mint. One of my favorite saws for sure. Just cut up two cords of oak with it a few weeks ago. Damn saw gonna outlive me.
> 
> FWIW, I have a 55 that doesn't get used nearly as much as the 51. The 55 has a .375 chain, doesn't feel as good as the 51 with the .325 chain. Going to swap to a .325 on the 55 one day and compare them again, maybe this fall. Too hot to play chain saw games.
> 
> My list to choose from, all Husky:
> 36
> 42
> 350
> 51
> 55
> 61 x2
> 365 special
> 365xt
> 272xp
> 372xp
> 288xp
> The 350, or 51 get used the most. The 36 had proven itself to be a great little saw for 5 years until I got the 51, now I rarely use it. Bought it new in '92, first saw. 30 years later, that's my list. Not a professional, but I do a lot of storm clean up, and nuisance tree removal. So far no accidents, just long, hard satisfying days of wood cutting.



Glad to hear you and the 51 are still doing good. That's a nice list of saws you have. My first saw was a 50 I bought new in 1986. Still running with the original top end. I did put crank seals, fuel line and carb kit in it. It was my only saw for over 20 years. I have added a 55 I got with a scored top end. Used an aftermarket top end. It runs really good good but compression is not that great. I also have a 545 and a 365 that I built from a Chinese parts kit. I'm looking forward to tinkering with this 51. I haven't opened the box yet because I had some minor cancer surgery and I'm not supposed to do anything yet.


----------



## Wood Doctor

Old threads are usually not worthless threads. That includes this one. I agree that a .325 chain feels a lot better than .375 chain on a saw of this size. More teeth mean smoother cutting and less grunt required.

p.s. Ammoaddict, I hope that surgery works out. Cancer of any sort is the pits. I'm afraid I need surgery on my left knee that I dislocated last year.


----------



## ammoaddict

Wood Doctor said:


> Old threads are usually not worthless threads. That includes this one. I agree that a .325 chain feels a lot better than .375 chain on a saw of this size. More teeth mean smoother cutting and less grunt required.
> 
> p.s. Ammoaddict, I hope that surgery works out. Cancer of any sort is the pits. I'm afraid I need surgery on my left knee that I dislocated last year.



Thanks, it was in my forehead. They said they got it all. About 15 stitches. Just not supposed to bend over for a few days or be in the heat. I have another place close to my eye that was not cancer but they removed it as well. It's bothering me more than my head. Good luck with your knee sir.


----------

